# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Αποτελέσματα συνάντησης στα Βόρεια Προάστια

## sotiris

Λόγω των πολλών ενδιαφερόμενων μελών στην ευρύτερη περιοχή,πρέπει να γίνει μία συνάντηση για να καθορίσουμε τον σωστότερο για όλους σχεδιασμό των links,και την εύρεση εναλλακτικής διαδρομής.

Πρέπει να είναι οπωσδήποτε στην συνάντηση: 

ο *pater familias* από Θρακομακεδόνες
ο *deysta ή κάποιος* άλλος από Μενίδι
ο *acinonyx* στον ρόλο της εναλλακτικής διαδρομής  ::  
ο *69eye* στον ρόλο της δεύτερης εναλλακτικής διαδρομής  ::   ::  
ο *nickibanez* ή *ratmonkey* ή *runw* από Ερυθραία

και φυσικα οποιος αλλος θελει.


προτείνω το *Gennesis* 
το μερος εχει και παρκιν και ευκολη προσβαση σχεδον απο παντου. 
ειναι το καφε που βρισκεται στην πλατεια που συναντας οταν απο το φαναρι της εθνικης στο λαινοπουλο πας προς κηφισια. 

αυτοι που ειναι απο μενιδι ερχονται απο το ρεμα της χελιδονους διασχιζουν την εθνικη στο σημειο του λαινοπουλου και μετα απο 500μ συναντουν την πλατεια που οπως εχουν μπει στην πλατεια στην επομενη εξοδο εχει ενα περιπτερο με την καφετερια στην γωνια.

αυτοι που ειναι απο τα βορεια ερχονται μεσω ερυθραιας (δεξια στο φαναρι της Δεσποινας με τα γλυκα) και πορεια προς την εθνικη περιπου 2km 

αυτοι που ερχονται απο εθνικη (αθηνων-λαμιας) στο φαναρι του λαινοπουλου κανουν δεξια και στα 500μ ειναι η πλατεια. 


Πιστεύω ότι ήρθε ο καιρός να γίνει συντονισμένη και οργανωμένη δουλειά στην περιοχή,και να βγουν επιτέλους και οι υπερβόρειοι στο δικτυο που εδω και παρα πολύ καιρό δεν έχουν διέξοδο.
Η πρώτη προσπάθεια εξόδου απέτυχε,αντε να δούμε τώρα τι θα γίνει.

Επίσης πρέπει να σχεδιαστεί και να υλοποιηθεί τουλάχιστον μία ακόμα εναλλακτική διαδρομή προς το δίκτυο.

Εγώ μπορώ άμεσα να διαθέσω για τον σκοπό αυτόν 
1 full interface για εξοδο προς τα Δυτικά-Βορειοδυτικά (είτε μέσω deysta=>acinonyx ή μέσω pater familia=>acinonyx ή μεσω nikibanez=>pater familia=>acinonyx) 
1 full interface για έξοδο προς τα Νοτια (μάλλον μέσω του 69eyes) 

Επειδή την Κυριακή είναι η ΓΣ του συλλόγου δεν γίνετε την μέρα αυτή.
Επίσης ο acinonyx θα λείπει και θα είναι από Τετάρτη ελεύθερος.

Οπότε απαντήστε αρχικά εάν ενδιαφέρεστε, και εαν ναι, τις μέρες που μπορεί κάθε ένας για να το οργανώσουμε.

----------


## Nickibanez

> Οπότε απαντήστε αρχικά εάν ενδιαφέρεστε, και εαν ναι, τις μέρες που μπορεί κάθε ένας για να το οργανώσουμε.


Με πολύ χαρά *ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΗΜΕΡΑ*

----------


## tyfeonas

o deysta θα λειπει οποτε θα ερθω εγω . 
μπορω οποιαδηποτε ημερα αρκει να ειναι απογευμα.

----------


## pxatzis

Και εγώ μέσα....

( ισως να βολευεί καθημερινή απογευμα μετά τη δουλεια ?? 7-8 )

----------


## Nickibanez

> Και εγώ μέσα....


Επιτέλους να σε γνωρίσω και από κοντά.

----------


## Pater_Familias

Δυστυχώς τα Σαββατοκύριακα φεύγω.  ::   ::  Μπορώ όμως Παρασκευές απογεύματα..

----------


## sotiris

Ωραία,από την Τετάρτη που θα μπορεί και ο acinonyx,το οριστικοποιούμε.

----------


## autir

Με παίζετε κι εμένα;  ::

----------


## 69eyes

Εγώ είμαι μέσα  ::

----------


## tyfeonas

> Με παίζετε κι εμένα;



παναγιωτη αν θελεις κανονιζουμε να παμε παρεα.

----------


## aktizol

SK full time.

Mon-Fri only afternoons.

Office time occupied.

----------


## ratmonkey

Εγω είμαι μέσα καθημερινές και ΠΣΚ, εκτος απο την Παρασκευή και Σάββατο που δέν θα μπορέσω αυτην την εβδομάδα.

----------


## sotiris

> Δυστυχώς τα Σαββατοκύριακα φεύγω.   Μπορώ όμως Παρασκευές απογεύματα..


Μόνο Παρασκευή μπορείς ή και κάποιο άλλο απόγευμα?

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Pater_Familias
> 
> Δυστυχώς τα Σαββατοκύριακα φεύγω.   Μπορώ όμως Παρασκευές απογεύματα..
> 
> 
> Μόνο Παρασκευή μπορείς ή και κάποιο άλλο απόγευμα?


Αυτή την Πέμπτη και την Παρασκευή είμαι οκ.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Ωραία, τότε να το κάνουμε την *Πεμπτη 8/7,κατά της 7 το απόγευμα,στο Gennesis* 

Κανόνισα να είναι και ο racer ώστε να πουμε και για την δευτερη εναλλακτική διαδρομή.

----------


## 69eyes

Ok Sot  ::   ::   ::

----------


## blk

Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι και εγώ εκεί.

----------


## autir

Reporting in.

----------


## sotiris

Ένας βοηθητικός χάρτης

----------


## Mick Flemm

An mporei na me ferei kapoios eimai ki egw mesa (sorry gia ta greeklish grafw ap thn taratsa)...

----------


## lazy

ανεβαινεις σε μηχανη ? οκ τοτε κανονιζουμε.....

----------


## sotiris

Πεμπτη 8/7,κατά της 7 το απόγευμα,στο Gennesis 


sotiris[/*:m:80b88]Nickibanez[/*:m:80b88]tyfeonas[/*:m:80b88]pxatzis[/*:m:80b88]Pater_Familias[/*:m:80b88]autir[/*:m:80b88]69eyes[/*:m:80b88]aktizol[/*:m:80b88]ratmonkey[/*:m:80b88]blk[/*:m:80b88]Mick Flemm[/*:m:80b88]lazy[/*:m:80b88]acinonyx[/*:m:80b88][/*:m:80b88]

----------


## Mick Flemm

Thnx Lazy, malon tha erthw me Nickibanez h me racer (den ton exw parei phone akoma  ::  )...

----------


## sotiris

O racer δεν θα ερθει,το ιδιο και ο LimaH.

----------


## 69eyes

Φτουυυ!!  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Φτουυυ!!


Έχω μιλήσει τηλεφωνικά και το έχω κανονίσει το θέμα με το ΒΒ προς τα εκεί,απλά δεν χρειάζετε στην φάση αυτή να κουβαλάμε τα παιδιά εδώ,μόλις ανεβάσεις τις φώτο (αν και εγω είμαι σίγουρος ότι τον βλέπεις τον Limah) θα μας πουνε εαν σε βλέπουν και μετά προχωράμε παρακάτω...θα το φτιάξουμε το ΒΒ προς τα εκεί μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## Keymaster

> Πεμπτη 8/7,κατά της 7 το απόγευμα,στο Gennesis 
> 
> 
> sotiris[/*:m:81e85]Nickibanez[/*:m:81e85]tyfeonas[/*:m:81e85]pxatzis[/*:m:81e85]Pater_Familias[/*:m:81e85]autir[/*:m:81e85]69eyes[/*:m:81e85]aktizol[/*:m:81e85]ratmonkey[/*:m:81e85]blk[/*:m:81e85]Mick Flemm[/*:m:81e85]lazy[/*:m:81e85]acinonyx[/*:m:81e85][/*:m:81e85]


14. Keymaster  ::   ::   ::  

Είμαι και εγώ μέσα , αρκεί να με πάρει κάποιος ντόπιος - autir , tyfeonas ???  ::

----------


## tyfeonas

εγω θα ανεβω με το παπι.
αν θελεις παρε με τηλ στις 6:00+ να παμε παρεα.
αλλα θα κατσω καμμια ωρα το πολυ γιατι εχω δουλεια μετα.

----------


## sotiris

Η συνάντηση πήγε πολύ καλά.
Τα αποτελέσματα συνοπτικά είναι τα παρακάτω:

 ::  Μέσα στον μήνα θα ερευνηθεί η δυνατότητα στησίματος πλήρη κόμβου στον deysta,με μια omni (που εχει) για να μαζέψει τους clients του Μενιδίου,ενός ΒΒ με τον acinonyx (που έχει) και ενος ΒΒ με μένα (που δεν έχει).
*sotiris-->deysta-->acinonyx*
*menidi-->deysta<--menidi*

Αυτά θα είναι εφικτά εφόσον μπορέσει να στήσει κάτι στην ταράτσα,διαφορετικά από το μπαλκόνι δεν εξυπηρετεί.
Ο deysta τώρα λειπει και θα γυρίσει σε μερικές μέρες.

Παράλληλα ,και σε περίπτωση αποτυχίας του παραπάνω σεναρίου,θα ερευνήσει ο pater familias 2 την δυνατότητα BB λινκ με τον bakolaz,εάν αυτό είναι εφικτό ,τότε θα κάνω ΒΒ με τον pater familias
*sotiris-->pater familias-->bakolaz*

 ::  o 69eyes θα ερευνήσει την δυνατότητα ΒΒ λινκ με τον limaH,που 99% έχουν οπτική επαφή...εδώ θα χρειαστούμε την βοήθεια των παιδιών από τα Βριλλήσια (racer ακούς ::  ώστε να σηκωθεί γρήγορα ο κόμβος του limah για να γίνουν τα απαιτούμενα τεστ.
Εγώ θα κάνω ΒΒ με τον 69eyes
*sotiris-->69eyes-->limaH*

Παράλληλα ,και σε περίπτωση αποτυχίας του παραπάνω σεναρίου,θα
ερευνηθεί η δυνατότητα λινκ του 69eyes με τον mick flemm
*sotiris-->69eyes-->mick flemm*

 ::  Tα νέα παιδιά (4-5) από την Ερυθραία,θα στήσουν ενα ΑΡ (είναι ήδη στημένο) και θα συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους (ή εάν δεν βλέπουν όλοι το ΑΡ κάποιοι θα πέσουν clients σε μένα),και από έναν θα γίνει κάποιο λινκ είτε με μένα,είτε με τον pater familias,είτε με όποιον άλλον βρεθεί.

Ετοιμάζουμε την περιοχή ώστε να υποδεκτούμε ένα αξιόλογο μέλος του awmn που συντομα θα εγκατασταθεί στα μέρη μας,να μην λέει ότι είμαστε ανοργάνωτοι. ::  

 ::  edit: σε αντίστοιχη ενότητα στον Σύλλογο.

 ::  Και μία ερώτηση,ποιοί κόμβοι μπορούν να έχουν δικές τους ΙΡ και από την στιγμή που κάνουν την αίτηση σε πόσο καιρό δίνονται οι ΙΡ?


Αυτά τα ολίγα και συγνώμη εάν ξέχασα κάτι ή κάποιον.

----------


## lambrosk

Να σημειώσω ότι με Mick Flemm απο 19 Ιουλίου που θα είμαι πάλι Ελλάδα θα κουβεντιάσω για ένα λινκ...

----------


## tyfeonas

λοιπον μιλησα σημερα με τον δημητρη (deysta) και μου ειπε οτι θα γυρισει την 1 σεπτεμβριου δυστηχως.

μου ειπε οτι εχει την δυνατοτητα να στησει στην ταρατσα οταν με το καλο γυρισει.

----------


## Pater_Familias

Jabbarlee, συνεννοήσου σε παρακαλώ με τον bakolaz μήπως είναι δυνατόν να γίνει το link με μένα. Χρησιμοποίησε σε παρακαλώ το τηλεσκόπιο που έχεις να δεις αν έχει ο bakolaz οπτική επαφή με μένα. Αν είναι δυνατόν και αύριο να γίνει η προσπάθεια για link.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Συμφωνώ με τον pater,όσο συντομότερα ,τόσο καλύτερα, και όταν με το καλό έρθει ο deysta τα ξαναβλέπουμε.
Εγώ το Σ/Κ γυρνάω μία andrew με ένα cisco bridge 350 σε ΑΡ mode προς τον Pater familia και βλέπουμε.

----------


## dti

> Από μένα δεν υπάρχει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα να γίνει αυτό,αλλά και αυτό είναι το δυσκολο,είναι ότι χρειάζετε μια επίσημη απάντηση από τον σύλλογο...


Ο dtrich έχει στείλει σχετικό email, συζητήσαμε μαζί του στη Γ.Σ. και εφόσον δεν υπάρξει αντίθετη θέση από την πλειοψηφία των μελών η σύνδεση θα γίνει. 
Για το θέμα της έγκρισης, ας ετοιμάσει κάποιος μία ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία στην ενότητα "Σύλλογος".

----------


## Achille

Δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς θέλετε να κάνετε, και που ακριβώς εμπλέκεται ο σύλλογος στη σύνδεση Αθήνας - Χανίων με ιδιωτικά μέσα...

----------


## dti

Ο "Σύλλογος" εμπλέκεται με βάση τις αποφάσεις της πρόσφατης Γ.Σ. (οτι δηλαδή δεν αποφασίζει για τίποτε το Δ.Σ.).
Και δεν είναι ένα απλό ιδιωτικό link. Γι αυτό και ο dtrich απευθύνθηκε στο [email protected]
Περισσότερα στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου.

----------


## Achille

> Περισσότερα στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου.


Υπάρχει ενότητα σχετική με το θέμα ή θα δημιουργήσεις νέα;

----------


## dti

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=86373#86373

----------


## jabarlee

> Jabbarlee, συνεννοήσου σε παρακαλώ με τον bakolaz μήπως είναι δυνατόν να γίνει το link με μένα. Χρησιμοποίησε σε παρακαλώ το τηλεσκόπιο που έχεις να δεις αν έχει ο bakolaz οπτική επαφή με μένα. Αν είναι δυνατόν και αύριο να γίνει η προσπάθεια για link.


έχω πρόβλημα το ΣΚ, καθώς δίνω μάθημα την Δευτέρα (όπως και άλλα δύο την επόμενη εβδομάδα)
Θα μιλήσω με τον Αποστόλη, θεωρώ όμως ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα οι συνεννοήσεις να γίνουν απευθείας
Pater, στείλε μου pm για να σου δώσω τα στοιχεία του.
Πάντως, αλάνθαστη μέθοδος δοκιμής για οπτική επαφή είναι αυτή με τον προβολέα το βραδάκι...προβολέας υπάρχει από τη μεριά μας, αρκεί αυτός

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Pater_Familias
> 
> Jabbarlee, συνεννοήσου σε παρακαλώ με τον bakolaz μήπως είναι δυνατόν να γίνει το link με μένα. Χρησιμοποίησε σε παρακαλώ το τηλεσκόπιο που έχεις να δεις αν έχει ο bakolaz οπτική επαφή με μένα. Αν είναι δυνατόν και αύριο να γίνει η προσπάθεια για link.   
> 
> 
> έχω πρόβλημα το ΣΚ, καθώς δίνω μάθημα την Δευτέρα (όπως και άλλα δύο την επόμενη εβδομάδα)
> Θα μιλήσω με τον Αποστόλη, θεωρώ όμως ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα οι συνεννοήσεις να γίνουν απευθείας
> Pater, στείλε μου pm για να σου δώσω τα στοιχεία του.
> Πάντως, αλάνθαστη μέθοδος δοκιμής για οπτική επαφή είναι αυτή με τον προβολέα το βραδάκι...προβολέας υπάρχει από τη μεριά μας, αρκεί αυτός


Ερμ, προβολάκι στα 9,2km  ::   ::

----------


## racer

> Ερμ, προβολάκι στα 9,2km


Προβολάκι μάλον όχι αλλα φλάς η προβολέας που αναβοσβήνει ΑΝΕΤΑ φαίνετε.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Θέλω κάποιον να έρθει στην ταράτσα να βάλουμε ψηλά το panelάκι για να δούμε αν με scan θα με πιάσει κανείς σας...

Επίσης επιδεί θα γίνει και Link με lambrosk (που έχουμε δει οτι συνδεόμαστε) θέλω εκείνη την cisco που κάποτε μου είχατε δώσει (dti ?) για να συνδεθώ και με Sam ή Achille, οπότε θα βοηθήσει πολύ, αλλιώς πείτε μου να πάω να "χτηπίσω" μια Netgear (στην περίπτωση αυτή θα χρειαστώ και pigtail)...

Achille εκείνη την κεράια από την λαχειοφόρο την έχεις να περάσω να την πάρω ?

Sam επίσεις να κανονίσουμε μέρα να γυρίσω το panelάκι προς τα εσένα να δούμε αν με πιάνεις, γιατί εγώ μόνο με passive scan και πολύ λίγα frames σου πιάνω...

----------


## Achille

> Achille εκείνη την κεράια από την λαχειοφόρο την έχεις να περάσω να την πάρω ?


Ο dti είχε αναλάβει εκ μέρους του συλλόγου τις συννενοήσεις με τους χορηγούς των δώρων. Σε αυτόν θα απευθυνθείς.

----------


## dti

Οι 2 yagi της λαχειοφόρου είναι στη διάθεσή μας (μετά από πρόσφατο fax που έχει στείλει ο wirelesslan.gr) . Απλά πρέπει να πεταχθώ να τις παραλάβω από την μεταφορική εταιρεία, όπου βρίσκονται σχεδόν ένα χρόνο τώρα...
Ελπίζω σύντομα να λήξει κι αυτή η εκκρεμότητα.

Για scan κλπ. είμαι διαθέσιμος Mick Flemm αργά κάποιο απόγευμα.
Η PCI κάρτα δεν υπάρχει όμως...

----------


## lambrosk

Μπορούμε να αρχίζουμε προγραμματισμούς....  ::

----------


## sotiris

εγινα δοκιμες απο τα παιδια στην Ερυθραια?
ειχαμε αποτελεσματα?

----------

